

Web based tumblr app (tumbl.be) - maxkaplan
http://beta.tumbl.be
I found this cool tumblr app. Its a web based client that has one click reblog and a tile dashboard. It is still in beta but looks promising.
======
xr5
Wow this is really great. Perfect, for people who have tons of followers. Live
update is very cool.

